# Fuzziest mini photo contest!



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 13, 2012)

I couldn't believe how much fur my mini grew so far this year and I am curious who all has the fuzziest horse!! When you post your pics, please include the location of the horse currently, it's age and the average temperature of the area. I am sure everyone on the forum will love this one!





Timber, 6 months, High 45 Low 30


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 13, 2012)

Heres my 14 yr old Misty in 26 degree weather!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jan 13, 2012)

Vandy's Red Hot Renegade aka Rebel





Born June 2, 2011.

Average temperature 60-70s during the day. 50s at night.


----------



## susanne (Jan 14, 2012)

Kelsey - Vandy said:


> Vandy's Red Hot Renegade aka Rebel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that is just too darned cute!

.


----------



## susanne (Jan 14, 2012)

Kelsey - Vandy said:


> Vandy's Red Hot Renegade aka Rebel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that is just too darned cute!

.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's my 14 year old stallion "Morgan" in maximum Yak mode:















St. Helens, Oregon. I'm guessing average temperature about 45F at this time


----------



## Reble (Jan 14, 2012)

Magic our Gelding, will be 3 in May In Ontario, Canada..

-10 the last couple of days. wub


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 14, 2012)

Titan. I would say 30's during the day and teens-20's at night when this picture was taken.






Dan.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 15, 2012)

Kelsey - Vandy said:


> Vandy's Red Hot Renegade aka Rebel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW ADORABLE! Rebel was born 4 days before Timber!! We are June 6th, 2011. How cool is that!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 15, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> Heres my 14 yr old Misty in 26 degree weather!



Brrrrrr....this picture makes me cold but Misty looks nice and toasy in her fur blanket! Sooo cute with the goats!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 15, 2012)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> Here's my 14 year old stallion "Morgan" in maximum Yak mode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aint kiddin'! MAXIMUM YAK it is!!





Thanks for the photos so far! I LOVE THEM! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jan 15, 2012)

Scout in southern alberta was a photo from last year at minus 25 to 30 degrees, tried the farenheit conversion and it says -13 to -22 in farenheit.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 16, 2012)

Kelsey - Vandy said:


> Vandy's Red Hot Renegade aka Rebel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS PIC!!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 17, 2012)

Fike's Cadillac Crystal. born in 2004, dont know her real birthday, need to find that out. Temperature here is 60-70's 50's at night.Sorry forgot to put we are in Norco.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 18, 2012)

North Italy with temperatures of - 5/ 23 Fahrenheit

Britt age 6,

.


----------



## little lady (Jan 18, 2012)

I love that pic of Reble!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 18, 2012)

Eagle, love your bearded lady!! So cute


----------



## Shari (Jan 19, 2012)

I need to take a current photo of Maggie, not in cart. But here is what I have. She was body clipped last August, but she is still a yak.


----------

